# cheap printing



## lucapelli (Jun 17, 2015)

hello at all,
my name in luca and i write from italy.
my question is really simple:
someone knows where I can print 500 shirts at low cost? 2/3 dollars whit t shirt? it is a drawing 20x20cm like this more or less: http://srv.latostadora.com/designal..._l_camicia_uomo--i:1356235250670135623011.jpg

many thanks


----------



## Zoey888 (Mar 19, 2014)

Try embxf,I've saw in their website: New customer enjoy free simple design,best wishes for you


----------



## djinnlimited (Jun 18, 2015)

hi luca,

thanks for your post

you can search more shops online.


----------



## Lagarius (Jun 18, 2015)

cheap does not necessarily mean good quality !


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

lucapelli said:


> hello at all,
> my name in luca and i write from italy.
> my question is really simple:
> someone knows where I can print 500 shirts at low cost? 2/3 dollars whit t shirt? it is a drawing 20x20cm like this more or less: http://srv.latostadora.com/designal..._l_camicia_uomo--i:1356235250670135623011.jpg
> ...




cheap printing available in Fort Lauderdale Print inquiry it but cheap printing not sure given good quality.


----------



## TammyWalker (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes you can get your printing at affordable price from wholesale T-shirt printing Saskatoon. They are in this business from past thirteen years with best quality in market. So you can contact them.


----------



## alysa (Jun 24, 2015)

We are pad printer, and screen printer factory in China. website: Professional pad printer, screen printer manufacturer | Howell Print Tech Ltd., please contact me to get better price for printing fabric tagless.


----------

